
OECD Child Vaccination Rates Mapped - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/eoin/oecd-vaccination-rates
======
KyleOS
These are the percentage rates for 2017 for Diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis,
and Measles. I find it worrying that the US is lower than a lot of countries
most of us would assume as being less developed.

